# Transit Grey Bumpers - best treatment?



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

I've got a 2007 transit minibus bus. The front bumper is really faded and seems to have white water/salt stains on it. 
Can anybody suggest a way of getting them back to looking new?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

A good All Purpose Cleaner (Meguiars) and a soft detailing brush will help a lot. 

If the staining's really bad, then Swissvax Plastic Wash will sort it out really nicely.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

The stains may have come from the water running on to the metal or lead and stained the bumper. 

If you can clean it well enough then use valet pro trim glitz the stuff is awesome and lasts ages!


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

deanchilds said:


> The stains may have come from the water running on to the metal or lead and stained the bumper.
> 
> If you can clean it well enough then use valet pro trim glitz the stuff is awesome and lasts ages!


+1 for the stain explanation... how come no one has mentioned gtechniq c4? :lol: its a permanent trim restorer, looks good but ive not used it.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

I think you need to remove the stains first, before you consider a dressing; it'll only mask the stains for a while and they'll probably come back.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

As mentioned C4 is what you need my friend amazing stuff.

All the top traders stock/sell it so you shouldn't have a problem getting it.


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

Yep i was thinking APC and fairly stiff brush. They seem quite tuff so a good scrub may work. I will wait for the stains to go before using any dressing. I'm convinced its the road salt that is staining.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Meguiar's APC would be my starting point at 4:1 dilution. But do make sure you work a small area and don't let the product dry onto the surface as that could cause its own issues. Do a small area, agitate then rinse before the product gets a chance to dry. 

My brother in law's Transit Connect had this type of issue and APC then Wolf's Chemicals Black Out sorted it really well.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

if there textured nothing will beat autosmart trim ultra as long as it can soak in to it rather than lying on top


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

+1 for trim ultra. only problem is that it needs a few hours to dry, not much good this time of year, unless you have a heated garage of course.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

bizzyfingers said:


> Heat Gun on Car Bumper - YouTube


Was just about to mention this looks good:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I use autosmart trim ultra on my own van and lasts well as has been said does need few hours to dry before getting wet a little goes along way see if you can get 100ml of someone


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I done an iveco van, the ones with the plastic trim all around them.

Used a heatgun and it worked perfectly, still looks new today and it was done months ago.


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

Love the heat gun option. I may try that if the scrubbing doesnt work.
Thanks for all the suggestions. :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

A good deep clean as mentioned from polished bliss, autoglym bumper dressing gel is good stuff and will certainly darken the trim.

If your van is on the road all the time, you can always use turtlewax ice on the bumpers plus on the bonnet to protect it through the harsh winter, will need top ups along the way.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Autoglym will just wash off in the rain.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Stays on in the rain, it might decay, but on mine it stays on in the rain, had no issues with the autoglym bumper gel....


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

CupraElliott said:


> I done an iveco van, the ones with the plastic trim all around them.
> 
> Used a heatgun and it worked perfectly, still looks new today and it was done months ago.


How hot and how long for? I have a heat gun on standby


----------

